# Gate hardware



## dangermouse2020 (20 May 2013)

Hey guys, i was looking on the internet earlier for the hardware for my new garden gate i am about to build. There is a lot more options than i thought so i am hoping someone can help point me in the right direction.

The gate posts will be 4x2" both fixed to masonry walls and the gate stiles will also be 4x2" and the gate will sit flush with the gate posts both front and back, after having a look on google it seems that hook and band hinges are the best to use for strength etc but i dont know what the difference is between straight and cranked hinges. I have googled the difference but keep getting conflicting answers so any help would be great.

Also where is the best place to get the hardware from? I was planning on getting it all from screwfix but they dont have a massive range and the reviews arent very inspiring, where quite often they reviewer states that the hook pin either isnt straight or is under/oversized. So again any advice on where to purchase all the gate hardware would be fantastic.

Cheers


----------



## Richard T (20 May 2013)

Hi DM2020

I would guess that a cranked hinge is bent to fit around something with a step in it - ie the frame of the gate being stouter than what ever fills the gate and that the length of the hinge is screwed to.

Buying such off the peg would mean designing the gate around them rather than the other way around. 

I have seen several sites offering gate furniture when I have been searching blacksmiths - all V expensive of course, I'm sure there are many cheaper options.


----------



## G S Haydon (20 May 2013)

DM2020 take a look at Ironmongery direct http://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/prod ... ate_hinges. Like Richard T said cranked are the ones you want for the gate to fit flush within the frame. ID are not great for everything but they are fine for this type of stuff.


----------



## barkwindjammer (20 May 2013)

From E-bay, you could always recess the hinge into the post and use straight hinges
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-300mm-Hook ... 257d88166b

Cranked
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-450mm-CRAN ... 257d88131f

and if its a single garden gate then Tee hinges are surprisingly strong
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BZP-15-380mm- ... 257d54656e


----------



## dangermouse2020 (20 May 2013)

Well the gate posts and stiles are the same size, and the gate will sit flush with the posts. I want the hinges hook pin to sit on the back of the post as opposed to inside the gap between the 2 gate posts. 

So if im understanding you correctly i need to fit straight hook and band hinges and not cranked ones? Im not going to lie im finding it all very confusing regarding cranked hinges  as one site i was looking to purchase off stated to use cranked hinges if the gate was going to sit flush with gate post (the same construction i am planning).

I will have a look through the site you suggested once i get home and can have a proper look rather than a quick glance.

Cheers


----------



## dangermouse2020 (20 May 2013)

barkwindjammer":1fdgcibc said:


> From E-bay, you could always recess the hinge into the post and use straight hinges
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12-300mm-Hook ... 257d88166b



Oh right so straight hinges are used when the hinges sit inside the gap between the 2 posts? Hence the need to recess straight hinges? 

And so cranked hinges would sit on the backside of the gate post, and then the gate would sit flush with the 2 gate posts, and a small clearance gap (say 10mm) between the gate and 2 posts?

Cheers


----------



## barkwindjammer (20 May 2013)

Here is a 'cranked hinge', you see the way the 'crank' brings the strap of the hinge back in line with the rectangular 'pin' plate -therefore the gate is flush with its post






if you used a 'flat' hinge then the 'pin plate' would have to be 'sunk' into the post so that the gate and post would be flush, the flat hinge would still be attached to the same face on the post-and not 'in between' the gate and the post.

Having said all that you'd prolly be best to use cranked hinges, much less faff


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 May 2013)

Your best bet if you wish to look at something - which isn't a bad idea if you're not sure what you need - is probably an agricultural merchant.


----------



## mailee (20 May 2013)

Yes it is a cranked hinge you need as stated above. I use ironmongery direct for my gate ironmongery, seem good quality and reasonable price plus quick delivery. HTH. :wink:


----------



## Argus (20 May 2013)

.

In which part of Wales are you located?

In rural Wales most of the larger towns have agricultural outlets that have all sorts of heavy duty gate hardware in stock.

Name s to look for are Wynnstay, Mount Trading, CCF are in mid Wales.... etc. There are probably more................



.


----------



## dangermouse2020 (21 May 2013)

Cheers guys you have really helped to clear things up for me  i will definately go with cranked hinges as will be easier than recessing the post. Any ideas what size hinges i need to use? The gate dimensions are be 2000 x 900mm

Hinge wise i was thinking either 300mm or 450mm (12" or 18" old money lol)

Cheers


----------

